# 2 amps 2 subs



## LOOSEWHEEL (May 15, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I have two PPI 2150AM's AND TWO JL 10TW3's.

I would like to run one sub from one amp and maximize the PPI's power. I am limited to 2ohm and 8ohm impedance's on the JL's. The PPI's will do 600W into 4ohms bridged or 300W into 2ohms stereo. So my hands are tied as far as I can see.What are the possibilities of running the PPI's bridged into 2ohms provided I manage the gain controls. What are my other options if there are any?

Thanks.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

So the subs are single coil 4 ohms? or dual 4 ohm coils each? maybe a bit confused.

So if you are wanting maximum and they are dual voice coil 4 ohm per coil, then just run a single amp bridged. 

I am pretty sure running the old PPI's at 2 ohm bridged will kill them.


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

The subs are DVC - 4ohms/coil. 

How do I run it bridged if my only impedance options are 2ohms or 8ohms? Max power is achieved at 4ohms.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

you run a single amp. 

Heres why. you series wire each sub for an 8 ohm load. Parallel wire both subs for a 4 ohm load. You get 600 watts+/- or 300 watts each sub.

To safely run both amps you either run each amp mono at 8 ohms or stereo at 4 ohms per sub

End result is 300 watts per woofer. 

Why one amp? less wiring, easier to install, less issues with gain setting and potential problems


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Either you run both subs to one at 4ohm bridged (or 2ohm per channel) or you run one per amp at 8ohm. Otherwise get another amp or different subs with different coil configurations.


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL (May 15, 2011)

cubdenno said:


> you run a single amp.
> 
> Heres why. you series wire each sub for an 8 ohm load. Parallel wire both subs for a 4 ohm load. You get 600 watts+/- or 300 watts each sub.
> 
> ...





HiloDB1 said:


> Either you run both subs to one at 4ohm bridged (or 2ohm per channel) or you run one per amp at 8ohm. Otherwise get another amp or different subs with different coil configurations.


These are options I have already surmised. I was kinda hoping for a creative way that I was overlooking in order to maximize the 2 amp's potentials. I may just run the JL's at 300W and hope it's enough....


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

LOOSEWHEEL said:


> These are options I have already surmised. I was kinda hoping for a creative way that I was overlooking in order to maximize the 2 amp's potentials. I may just run the JL's at 300W and hope it's enough....


It will work fine. You will be just chugging along on those amps. Which is a good thing. I mean 600 watts total on two subs is the same using one amp or two. Prolly less power required for the amps because they tend to be more efficient running higher impedances (class AB amps).


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL (May 15, 2011)

For sure those amps won't be sweating it putting out 300W into 8ohms. Would love to somehow get to there full potential though. I'll stick with the only feasible solution for now.

Thanks for reaffirming what I knew was the only way out LOL


----------

